

NCDevCon 2015 – North Carolina's Premier Web and Mobile Conference - thecrumb
http://ncdevcon.com/
The NCDevCon Conference is held annually on the Centennial Campus of NC State University in Raleigh, North Carolina and covers a wide variety of web development and design topics.
======
thecrumb
The NCDevCon Conference is held annually on the Centennial Campus of NC State
University in Raleigh, North Carolina and covers a wide variety of web
development and design topics including Web / HTML5 / CSS, Mobile, Javascript
/ jQuery and ColdFusion. September 26-27, 2015.

